# Outboard Motor Bracket "not for use with 4 stroke engines"



## petertribo (Jun 21, 2007)

I am looking at an adjustable outboard motor bracket. I have found several brackets which take my motor size, Honda 8 four stroke, but state they are "not for use with 4 stroke engines". Supposedly, this has something to do with torque. I also realize that 4 strokes tend to be heavier than 2 strokes but how much heavier can they be. Or is there some other characteristic of Four Strokes that require a special bracket?

I give two example below. In the first the bracket is good up to 20HP but only apparently for 2 STROKE not FOUR. The second bracket is for only a 9.9 FOUR STROKE but costs $115 more.

Are these valid claims be the manufacturer or just a way to generate more profit on four strokes?

"7 FULTON ADJUSTABLE MOTOR BRACKET 20HP FULTON ADJUSTABLE MOTOR BRACKET 20HP
Stainless steel springs. Maximum 20hp (not for use with 4- stroke engines). Made entirely of non-corrosive material. CAD$169.95 

31623 FULTON ADJUSTABLE MOTOR BRACKET 9.9HP 4 STROKE FULTON ADJUSTABLE MOTOR BRACKET 9.9HP 4 STROKE
Extra strength stainless steel torsion springs to counter balance motor. Heavy duty U channel construction for more stability. CAD$284.95 "


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

You're gonna have to spend the money. The 2-stroke brackets are just not designed for the larger, heavier 4-strokes. The 4-stroke brackets are generally constructed with channel aluminum, not flat bar, they have much stronger springs, they have larger and better grade bolts, and the mounting pads are wider. I put a 9.9 4-stroke (125lbs) on an old 2-stroke mount. I used it that was for about a month, and it didn't work very well. It took two people to lift the motor, as the springs were undersized, and the bracket would sway back and forth with the movement of the boat, making me very nervous, (hence the channel construction on the 4-stroke models). Note, that the mounting plates are much wider on the 4-stroke models, and will not line up with the holes from an old 2-stroke mount. Also....make sure you get one that has enough vertical lift, they range from 9" to 15.5". I bought the Fulton (which is on the boat now) but it does not drop the motor far enough into the water, creating problems if someone is on the bow, I just bought a Garelick, with 15.5" of travel (for $350!!!) and will be swapping it out whenever it stops raining. If you want to buy my like new, 4-stroke Fulton bracket let me know...


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*Bracketology*

I feel your pain. Been trying to fit a new one on my SJ23. The Fultons are way too narrow, and the Garelicks are wide and pretty pricey. The big question though: What boat are you mounting the bracket onto? The mounting bracket, that part that attachs to your transom, is a big issue. Usually the dealers only list the motor mount size. The Garelick models 71090 and 71091 are terrific mounts and have a 8Wx10H footprint. Other models get even larger. Check your backing plate or board that is probably well hidden or virually inaccessable, except for Plastic Man. Check Garelick's website for some good mounting instructions. Thier customer service was great too, sending me detailed mounting templates for the 71090.

Good Luck and fair winds,

LakeEscape
Lake Norman, NC


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ive used a bracket rated for 30hp 4-stroke to hold a 40hp 2 stroke for the last few years now with no issues. I can say that the 4stroke brackets are alot stronger than the others, but if your motor falls under the weight limit, i dont see a reason it wouldnt work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SVDistantStar said:


> Ive used a bracket rated for 30hp 4-stroke to hold a 40hp 2 stroke for the last few years now with no issues. I can say that the 4stroke brackets are alot stronger than the others, but if your motor falls under the weight limit, i dont see a reason it wouldnt work.


But the problem is, his motor is a Four Stroke, not a Two Stroke. Like someone has already mentioned, weight isn't the only issue. Four Strokes also generally torquier than Two Strokes, and an underrated bracket will fatigue.

As tempting as it is, don't convince yourself it's all a marketing scam in order to save a bit of money. Do it right and you won't have anything to worry about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Aloha Peter,

Looks like you've already received some very good advice... just my $0.02 worth, but I'd spend the extra money and get a bracket rated for the type and size OB I intended to use and not cut corners.

True, there are occasions where 'the biggest, most expensive' choice is a waste of money, but for a crummy $115, is it worth losing an OB?

As with lots of things in life, you generally get what you pay for; Just MHO. All the best to you what ever course you choose.

John K.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Peter-

The other point is that if you're using the four-stroke outboard as the primary auxilliary engine for your boat, and you go cheap on the bracket... there is a much higher chance that the bracket will break if you're motoring in heavy weather or seas. Murphy's law says that the bracket will break in such a situation and possibly lead to you losing the entire boat. Is that really worth saving $100 or so???



Kuapaa said:


> Aloha Peter,
> 
> Looks like you've already received some very good advice... just my $0.02 worth, but I'd spend the extra money and get a bracket rated for the type and size OB I intended to use and not cut corners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

like everyone else has said , use a 4 stroke bracket for a 4 stroke motor , 
i used my 2 stroke bracket for a 4 stroke one trip and it looked like it was going to snap off . replaced it with the right mount for 4 strokes no problems


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Once again, I'm the odd man out.
I don't see why a bracket designed for a 20 hp 2 stroke wouldn't work on an 8 hp 4 stroke. The torque and weight on the 8 hp shouldn't come anywhere close to a 20 hp 2 stroke outboard. I would contact the manufacturer, but as I said, I can't see a problem.


----------



## cptjak (Jun 24, 2007)

2 Nd on capta


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Bit of a zombie thread. OP posted in 2007.


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

if you look at every advertisment for 2 stroke mounts it says :not for use with 4 strokes if the people who make it are saying that i would listen


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

The one rated for a 20hp 2 stroke will no doubt work fine for a 9.9 hp 4 stroke. It's already built for more weight and more torque. You can find the info online to make yourself feel better adout 
it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Assuming the outboard bracket mount has been selected by now; The outboard bracket is only as good as the transom that it will be bolted to.


----------

